# SLP Loudmouth I



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Im looking into getting a much louder exhaust...right now i have kooks long tube headers with an xpipe and magnaflow mufflers...i was looking into getting the SLP Loudmouth 1 setup since ive been seeing everywhere its one of the loudest setups there is...i understand that sound and a quality rumble comes into account but i hear the loudmouth is just that if your looking for extremely loud exhaust...opinions please...thanx


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I enjoy mine. I took the resonators out and put in straight pipe to get a deeper tone. I think the resonators are too high pitched.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

i bumped this one before but apparently i didn't press post reply....my bad guys....BUMP


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

its probably not necessary to change your mufflers. i had an x pipe once and took it out because it made it quiet by itself. my advice is just take your x pipe out and make it a straight duel. it will make it that more muscle car sound rather than the european sports car sound..


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

here is a vid of my car its completly straight pipe, still have cats, and rev to 3000


----------

